# Solved: Raw Read Error Rate



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok one of my computers keeps randomly restarting, sometimes it does it under stress sometimes when its idle, it doesn't happen very often but often enough and last time it happened system files became corrupted. I did a fresh format with the disc supplied from HP and it did it again I'm not 100% sure on the problem but I though it might be the harddrive so I downloaded Westerndigitals diagnostic tool and got an SMART status error in " Raw Read Error Rate " / Threshold 51 / Value 200 / Worst 48 / But when I used Everest and received the same values it says the values are normal...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd trust the WD diagnostics over Everest since its their drive. It could also explain your problem.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

I see, but I'm not exactly sure what those values means (can someone explain) but your certain it could be the cause of my errors?... Ok I just emailed WD the same thing, since its still under warrenty and this being my 6 repair (my 4th major) I would be eligible for a new one because of there no lemon guarantee. Just how exactly would I explain it to the technicians that my harddrive has Raw Read Errors?

Just to add when I did the quick and extended test to see errors on my drive they dectected 0 errors but I still get the bad status on Raw Read Errors.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

There's a printscreen. The thing I'm confused about though is it says if the value (200) drops below the threshold (51) indicates a negative health status, but it is clearly above. So why am I getting the error.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not sure why that is. It usually indicates trouble reading data from the platters.

You may want to run the floppy or CD based diagnostic utility that WD offers. It gives error codes, and occasionally the ability to resolve a problem if its just a few bad sectors. It also rules out Windows/software issues that 'may' cause erroroneous results which are rare.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

I did the dos harddrive scans over night, both quick and extended test showed no errors also. I also tried pulling out the harddrive and connecting it to another computer through usb external harddrive case I still got the error.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd wait for a response from WD. But maybe its just a glitch in the WD Windows software.

Have you at any point tested the memory: http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Will do. And I tried the mem test. Its at 10 passes so far and there are no errors.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok just to update, I still haven't received a reply from WD but it doesn't matter now because when my computer boots up now it says SMART STATUS BAD and I can't reinstall my system. So I'm just going to return it once I get enough money to buy a new warrenty on the new comp they will give me. Thanks for the assistance anyways Triple 6.


----------

